# I.D. On this schwinn bike



## JKid714 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello, pretty new to the website. I’ve always loved schwinns, but never really took the time to research the history and what not. I’ve had this schwinn bike for a while. Some older gentlemen was going to throw it away, so my dad decided to take it. I got really lucky... This was around 2003. I’ve had it since then. Unfortunately the decal completely faded. I’ve rode it many times. I should’ve take care of it more. Can’t even count how many times people came up to me to offer to buy it from me. Same with people trying to steal it. Lol... just need more info. Would be great! Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2018)

The serial number was stamped November 1981. The actual build date will be stamped next to the I in Schwinn on the head badge. The first three numbers are the day of the year and the last digit is the year, 1 for 81 or 2 for 1982. The front hub should also be dated. I see a faint light dark color giving the image of the 1981 only surf board fork dart so it may be one of the very last built 1981 Cruisers. You can pick up all the decals on eBay if you want to freshen it up.


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 3, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> The serial number was stamped November 1981. The actual build date will be stamped next to the I in Schwinn on the head badge. The first three numbers are the day of the year and the last digit is the year, 1 for 81 or 2 for 1982. The front hub should also be dated. I see a faint light dark color giving the image of the 1981 only surf board fork dart so it may be one of the very last built 1981 Cruisers. You can pick up all the decals on eBay if you want to freshen it up.



Many thanks!!!! Can you give me tips on how to put the decal? Haha. Also, I’m thinking of changing the hand grips. Should I do it? If so, which size should I get?


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 3, 2018)

Also, how do I make the red paint shine a little more? When I wipe it down, it just dries up.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 3, 2018)

You didn't say what you're wiping it down with. Have you tried car wax?


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 3, 2018)

Oilit said:


> You didn't say what you're wiping it down with. Have you tried car wax?



I did actually. No dice. I might get a better brand. Any recommendations?


----------



## Oilit (Oct 3, 2018)

Turtle Wax is fairly easy to use, but there might be others that give more shine. You might want to check out "The Workshop" and "Bicycle Restoration Tips" forums at the bottom of this page. Somebody on here has probably tried every conceivable finish out there.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 3, 2018)

I meant the bottom of the first page when you sign in. On second look, that wasn't real clear.


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 3, 2018)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332828477025


Thoughts on this decal? I should have asked what kind of decal to get. Before I apply it, do you guys think this one is alright to use?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2018)

JKid714 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332828477025
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this decal? I should have asked what kind of decal to get. Before I apply it, do you guys think this one is alright to use?




I personally would not use the stick on vinyl stickers. Water slide decals are sold by that same seller.


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 4, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I personally would not use the stick on vinyl stickers. Water slide decals are sold by that same seller.



Ok. I asked for an exchange, and the seller agreed. Why water slide decal though? He told me it’s a bit difficult


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2018)

JKid714 said:


> Ok. I asked for an exchange, and the seller agreed. Why water slide decal though? He told me it’s a bit difficult




Water slide decals are what was used originally on the seat post and top tube. The guard and fork darts were screened (painted). Vinyl will start to shrink and peel off in a short time. Water slides are not difficult but you need to know how to install them. Do a search here or google for instructions.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 7, 2018)

I've been buying stencils for darts, etc. and painting them on. If you were to disassemble the bike down to the bare frame, and you get the paint cleaned up as good as you can, then you can go over the entire bike with some gloss clear coat to put a shine on it.  If you choose to do that'll, you can paint over darts that you've painted on.  But I wouldn't paint clear over water slide decals.  Put water slides on top of the clear.  Most water slides come with instructions.


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 8, 2018)

Rivnut said:


> I've been buying stencils for darts, etc. and painting them on. If you were to disassemble the bike down to the bare frame, and you get the paint cleaned up as good as you can, then you can go over the entire bike with some gloss clear coat to put a shine on it.  If you choose to do that'll, you can paint over darts that you've painted on.  But I wouldn't paint clear over water slide decals.  Put water slides on top of the clear.  Most water slides come with instructions.



Thanks. I really don’t want to mess with the paint. Haha, I just don’t want to ruin it or anything. Doubt the clear paint will do anything, but I just can’t do it. I’ll clean it up as good as I can before applying the decals. Hopefully I get it right in one shot.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 8, 2018)

Have you tried a wax and grease remover?  It sounds like you're loosening up old wax.  If that doesn't help, try using a clay bar on the paint.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 8, 2018)

Here is a good way forward on cleaning paint. I deep clean a lot of old Schwinns.

First, clean the paint really good to remove any grit and grime . Use an orange cleaner, 409, etc. Do not use this on the chainguard or other silk screened images!

If there is a lot of rust under the paint you may need to do an OA bath next - search for it on here. If not...

Use a fine buffing compound on a dampened rag to remove the top layer of dead paint. This is where you can perform magic. Twist the rag around your fingertip and using hard pressure, deep clean all of the paint. It is tedious and painful at times. Do _not_ do this on decals as it will deface them. After the rubbing compound has been buffed off by hand, use something like Turtle Wax to polish the paint. Buff it by hand.

Decals can be cleaned and brightened and not damaged if you are careful - use mild detergent and a clean toothbrush with very light pressure. You cannot clean silk screened images with anything wet or you will ruin them - just clean around them.

Waterslide decals from Bicycle  Bones on eBay (and he is a member here) are all I use. No different than the waterslides that went on model planes and cares - just a lot more expensive.


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks guys. I just got the decals in, and I tried my best to match the outline from the original that were still imprinted on the bike. The originals looked crooked. Not sure if they were decals before because I’m the second owner of the bike. Someone threw this bike away back in 2003 and my dad took it. Lol... anyway, I wasn’t sure how high or low the decal should be but to me I think it looks real low.. maybe I should’ve asked measurements from someone. By the way, I recommend bicyclebones on eBay. He helped me out all the way. Really for the community and not for the money. Thanks again guys and let me know what I did wrong on this


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2018)

Yep, the original top tube markings were water slide decals. Following the original decal outlines is the best thing to do IMO. Looks like you did a great job with your first time experience.


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 9, 2018)

You have no idea how bad I was sweating to get this right... lol. Thanks a lot for all the info guys.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 11, 2018)

Measure twice - order once - return and report if you get jerked around.  Sometimes you have to decide if ghost marks showing are ok/not ok as it is the best you can do at the time.


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 17, 2018)

By the way, this is what I used guys. Not sure if it’s the right product, but it’s turtle wax. It left this residue right after. Any tips on doing a proper wax?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2018)

Rub on...................Rub off with a clean cloth. Bam! No residue and shiny paint.


----------



## JKid714 (Oct 20, 2018)

Glad I found this forum. Thanks to everyone who helped out. Did whatever I could to restore this bike. Thanks guys!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice job! You did just fine! Looks new & shinny!

Now, ride the hell out of it !


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2018)

Your efforts paid off, that looks great!


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow, a new set of decals and a good clean up did wonders for that bike!  Enjoy!


----------

